# Picked up Tommasini



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

*Picked up a Tommasini*

Coming from De Rosa's, Cinelli's and Merckx's, I have to say I'm impressed so far.

This is most likely a late 80's, early 90's SLX frame. They seem to have nailed the geometry, if not the paint 

I plan on a long ride tomorrow. I bought it to flip, but this might stay, if the short rides were any indication.

This is as bought, stem and bars may change.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> Coming from De Rosa's, Cinelli's and Merckx's, I have to say I'm impressed so far.
> 
> This is most likely a late 80's, early 90's SLX frame. They seem to have nailed the geometry, if not the paint
> 
> ...



Very nice.

I had a white Super Prestige frameset that I never built, but a friend did, and he loves it.

I was told it was a 1990.

I still ride my Sintesi quite often, in fact it hit forty degrees here on Saturday and Sunday.

Rode it for decent mileage both days.

Careful John, these grow on you.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

That one is a keeper!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow, very nice! What size is that? Love the frame and Dura Ace components. Not too wild about the wheels though. PM me if you decide to sell it. Always wanted a nice older Tommasini. Like I really need another bike!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Wow, very nice! What size is that? Love the frame and Dura Ace components. Not too wild about the wheels though. PM me if you decide to sell it. Always wanted a nice older Tommasini. Like I really need another bike!


It's a Tommasini 55. They measure c-t on the seat tube. The top tube is a 55c-c. I'll let you know after I ride it today if I'm going to keep it or not. I have another set of wheels I could swap out. :thumbsup:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

A couple more pictures:



















​


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

That's my size. I'd need a longer stem but I have one for it. Actually, I am building up a nice set of wheels for my Tesch that would would work with the Tommasini as well. Going retro-mod with Dura Ace 7400 8 speed hubs, Stan's ZTR Alpha rims, and Hutchinson tubeless tires. Looks like it is 7 speed Dura Ace, 7403 brakes. Very nice indeed.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

It is 7700 DA, as far as the STI's, F&R derailleur and brakes (I think), 9 speed. 7402 crank/bb, HS and seatpost. I'm more of a Campy guy, but heading out in an hour or so on it. I'll report back later today


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay, I took a quick 30 mile ride today, and though the stem is too short for me, but I got a good feel for the bike.

A couple of points, It's unlike any bike I've ridden. It reminds me a lot of an old Guerciotti I had, except it is done right. The Gooch felt fast, but wasn't. It was noodley. This is done in that vein, but is not like a noodle. Very fast, very responsive, and not half arsed workmanship. I am going to throw a longer stem on and ride a few more times. If I keep it, it will get Campy 10s on it.

BTW, I really liked the wheels. They spun up good, were comfortable, and had good response, even with mid grade tires. Too bad a Campy freehub isn't available for this model.

Also, I checked the components. The RD is 7700, the brakes and FD are 7403.

At this point, all I can say is if you have a chance to pick up a Tommasini, consider it.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Okay, I took a quick 30 mile ride toady, and though the stem is too short for me, but I got a good feel for the bike.
> 
> A couple of points, It's unlike any bike I've ridden. It reminds me a lot of an old Guerciotti I had, except it is done right. The Gooch felt fast, but wasn't. It was noodley. This is done in that vein, but is not like a noodle. Very fast, very responsive, and not half arsed workmanship. I am going to throw a longer stem on and ride a few more times. If I keep it, it will get Campy 10s on it.
> 
> ...


Hey Z-man! Glad you liked the Tommasini!! Knowing your die-hard love for DeRosa and Merckx, that says a lot about how good Tommos are!! I'm very pleased with mine. It is stiffer and quicker handling than my Mondonico but not quite as smooth. The smoothness might be attributable to the EL OS tubes of the Futura Leggero. 

My next steel "want" is De Rosa!! 

Some people are not wild about the wild paintjobs on some Tommos. I too like the more understated ones but yours is not too shabby as far as the "marbled" look goes. I'd keep her!!

Velomax made some nice wheels. I have a set of Ascent IIs and they feel light and smooth with great bearings. They spin up fast and seem to go a lot longer than any one of my Mavics. Just don't know about long-term durability as I've read a few reviews with issues when ridden by larger riders. 

Anyhow, looking forward to read more of your thoughts on the Tommo and hope you decide to keep her!


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

That's a real beauty. I agree she deserves Campy.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> Okay, I took a quick 30 mile ride toady, and though the stem is too short for me, but I got a good feel for the bike.
> 
> A couple of points, It's unlike any bike I've ridden. It reminds me a lot of an old Guerciotti I had, except it is done right. The Gooch felt fast, but wasn't. It was noodley. This is done in that vein, but is not like a noodle. Very fast, very responsive, and not half arsed workmanship. I am going to throw a longer stem on and ride a few more times. If I keep it, it will get Campy 10s on it.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it, although I am not surprised.

They are nice riding bicycles, and I like the "over the top" paint quite a bit.

I've almost sold my Sintesi on several occasions, but I can't bring myself to do it.

Too much fun!

FWIW When we visited their retail shop in Grosseto, half the bikes in there were decked in Shimano.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

The only thing i don't like about it is the shimano......oh and it's too big for me...

I have lusted for one of those since i saw my first one oh so many years ago


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks like a keeper to me.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, it looks like it's going to be near 80* today, so a long ride on the Primato is in order. When I get back I will put a longer stem and some proper bars on the Tommasini.

For the time being it will remain Shimano. If I still have it at the end of March, it will get Campy10. I have an alloy Chorus group and a carbon Centaur. I think alloy would look better.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

zmudshark said:


> Well, it looks like it's going to be near 80* today, so a long ride on the Primato is in order.


you got a mean streak man.............................


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> you got a mean streak man.............................


It's not like you've never been invited down:17:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

sigh.....................I know.....fwiw the birds are coming back.....I know someone who saw robins and i heard sandhills again this morning. Tell ya if I wasn't so busy with work, I'd leave a note on the kitchen table....."be back in a week and a half see ya then"


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

How do you find these gems? And it's my size too, from the looks of it. I'd definitely be tempted if its' not a keeper.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

stelvio1925 said:


> How do you find these gems? And it's my size too, from the looks of it. I'd definitely be tempted if its' not a keeper.


My wife found it on CL.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

If my wife saw that on craigslist she would cut my phone line so I didn't have internet access!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

stelvio1925 said:


> How do you find these gems? And it's my size too, from the looks of it. I'd definitely be tempted if its' not a keeper.


crap...I'd be tempted and it's too big for me!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Those of you that have expressed interest, hit me with what you are thinking, before I do too much work on it.

I just put a new chain on, getting ready to put a longer stem on.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

NO - don't sell it!

Stick the Chorus group on it and it'll look something like this:

View attachment 251425


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

That's the stem I was getting ready to put on!


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

zmudshark said:


> That's the stem I was getting ready to put on!


Great minds think alike...

That's an old picture and I've made some changes, but you get the idea.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*My Tecno*

Updated with Chorus 10 Alloy and Mavic Open Pros laced to Chorus hubs. A sweet ride. A keeper in my book.

Sorry for the carppy I-phone.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Did someone say Tommasini? 










That Super Prestige is an 88/89/90 era. Have to check my catalogs.

brewster


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Okay, I took a quick 30 mile ride today, and though the stem is too short for me, but I got a good feel for the bike.
> 
> A couple of points, It's unlike any bike I've ridden. It reminds me a lot of an old Guerciotti I had, except it is done right. The Gooch felt fast, but wasn't. It was noodley. This is done in that vein, but is not like a noodle. Very fast, very responsive, and not half arsed workmanship. I am going to throw a longer stem on and ride a few more times. If I keep it, it will get Campy 10s on it.
> 
> ...


In my younger days I'd raced various Italian SL frames from the likes of Guerciotti, Colnago, Derosa, and others....then I rode my first Tommsini............much, MUCH more BB resistance and better tracking. Later I found out that in my size 58 c-t (seat tube) and larger that Irio would replace the SL seat and down tube with the next more robust version (SP). WELL WORTH IT! as it made me a Tommasini convert. And the durability of the paint/finish has also been a step above everyone else.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Whatever you do, do not, I repeat DO NOT put black or carbon bits on it.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

cmon Richard....your talking to Zmud!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

No worries. I have an alloy Chorus group that I'm thinking will go on this unless someone offers me some crazy money in the next week. Once I switch the parts, I'm keeping it.

I took a few minutes yesterday to compare some things, and, to my surprise, the wheelbase was longer than I would have thought. The BB is high and the head tube is short. I was gone all day today, but plan on doing some in depth comparisons in the next day or two.

I took a good ride on it yesterday, and in spite of having 61 YO legs and lungs, and only a 39/25 for a low gear, I still managed some of Paradise Valley's 11-12% climbs at a decent rate. I wasn't really pushing, still getting a feel for it, but was was duly impressed, and that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Imagine that.......


----------



## toomany (Dec 7, 2011)

zmudshark said:


> No worries. I have an alloy Chorus group that I'm thinking will go on this unless someone offers me some crazy money in the next week. Once I switch the parts, I'm keeping it.
> 
> I took a few minutes yesterday to compare some things, and, to my surprise, the wheelbase was longer than I would have thought. The BB is high and the head tube is short. I was gone all day today, but plan on doing some in depth comparisons in the next day or two.
> 
> I took a good ride on it yesterday, and *in spite of having 61 YO legs and lungs*, and only a 39/25 for a low gear, I still managed some of Paradise Valley's 11-12% climbs at a decent rate. I wasn't really pushing, still getting a feel for it, but was was duly impressed, and that doesn't happen often.


Sandbagger!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomany said:


> Sandbagger!


How are you getting from the airport again? Don't make me call Homeland Security and Sheriff Joe on your foreign, frozen a55.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

toomany said:


> Sandbagger!


Is this the old TMB? I thought you were TMB 2.0? Changed name again, trying to be incognito? Too late, you've been exposed! 

What do you think? Should Z keep the Tomo? I thinks he should!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Ride-Fly said:


> Is this the old TMB? I thought you were TMB 2.0? Changed name again, trying to be incognito? Too late, you've been exposed!
> 
> What do you think? Should Z keep the Tomo? I thinks he should!


multiple personalities.............and a drawer full of sock puppets (what else ya gonna do with all the mismatches!)


----------



## toomany (Dec 7, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> Is this the old TMB? I thought you were TMB 2.0? Changed name again, trying to be incognito? Too late, you've been exposed!
> 
> What do you think? Should Z keep the Tomo? I thinks he should!


Yup, tmb_2.0 was me. I forgot the damn password, couldn't get a reply to the "forgot password?" link.

I think he should keep it. He is in danger of running out of bikes.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

toomany said:


> Yup, tmb_2.0 was me. I forgot the damn password, couldn't get a reply to the "forgot password?" link.
> 
> I think he should keep it. He is in danger of running out of bikes.


That's one of the risks of have 48 email addresses!


----------



## toomany (Dec 7, 2011)

Touch0Gray said:


> That's one of the risks of have 48 email addresses!


Yes it is.

I should cut it down, maybe to 42?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I would try to whittle it down to say....maybe 37 to give you some wiggle room........

unrelated: I am sick of winter..I have cabin fever....I think my head is going to explode


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

toomany said:


> Yup, tmb_2.0 was me. I forgot the damn password, couldn't get a reply to the "forgot password?" link.
> 
> I think he should keep it. He is in danger of running out of bikes.


I am in danger of running out of hook space in the garage. You will have to give me your 'toomanybikes' handle.
If we get the 40mph winds predicted today, it may be wearing campy by nightfall. Maybe i should just leave it at your place?


BTW, Sheriff Joe has been informed that a suspicious foreigner will be attempting to enter his fair town this week. Expect a knock on your door, and it won't be your crazy neighbor


----------



## toomany (Dec 7, 2011)

zmudshark said:


> I am in danger of running out of hook space in the garage. You will have to give me your 'toomanybikes' handle.
> If we get the 40mph winds predicted today, it may be wearing campy by nightfall. Maybe i should just leave it at your place?
> 
> 
> BTW, Sheriff Joe has been informed that a suspicious foreigner will be attempting to enter his fair town this week. Expect a knock on your door, and it won't be your crazy neighbor


I'm sure if you asked nicely you could have that name. It was cancelled, so nothing to do with me anymore.

As long as I can see the helicopter up over the ridge I know where Sheriff Joe is. I'll only start getting worried if I see it coming my way.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

toomany said:


> I'm sure if you asked nicely you could have that name. It was cancelled, so nothing to do with me anymore.
> 
> As long as I can see the helicopter up over the ridge I know where Sheriff Joe is. I'll only start getting worried if I see it coming my way.


Only reason you can't out ride a chopper is that you are A MAMIL riding steel.......


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> Only reason you can't out ride a chopper is that you are A MAMIL riding steel.......


Too funny:thumbsup:


----------



## toomany (Dec 7, 2011)

Touch0Gray said:


> Only reason you can't out ride a chopper is that you are A *MAMIL* riding steel.......


I resent that.

I am a MAMIW.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

killer is....I am rapidly exiting the whole middle age thing....LOL. That is, unless I am going to live to be a 120...

BTW Zmud......you are horrible influence......now I want a Tommasini again.....hanging head..... a red one....effing square one....sigh


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

T0G,
You should have started an HGH regime a looong time ago. I'd give you a killer deal on mine.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Pro tip:

Don't ride Shamal wheels in 40 MPH winds!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

zmudshark said:


> T0G,
> You should have started an HGH regime a looong time ago. I'd give you a killer deal on mine.


trust me man....I can make a free frame expensive.....I've done it before.....


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Pro tip:
> 
> Don't ride Shamal wheels in 40 MPH winds!


With a tailwind, I'd be going at least 50 MPH!!! 55 if I was wearing a spinnaker breaker!!!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Decided to keep it. It is now properly outfitted:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117289174440516737292/Tommasini#


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

that's really nice!


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice - like it a lot!


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Decided to keep it. It is now properly outfitted:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117289174440516737292/Tommasini#


I'm glad it's staying put and getting ridden!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome bike!


----------



## DIMar (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful bike. I just purchased a Tommasini Sintesi. Probably the happiest Ive been from a present to myself. Adult comparison to buying Megaman 3.

I was told it was early 2000s but is there a way to definitely tell?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Send pictures and the serial numbers to Tommasini USA, they can tell you. I never bothered, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

This brings me back. In high school, I had a 1990 Tommasini Comp in quattro colori (white base, four color mid sections of each main tube, everything else chrome) with full DA 7401. SSM Regal saddle, Modolo "Futura" stem and bars, Time pedals, many wheels. I saved every cent I made over an entire summer to buy it. I rode the **** out of that bike and loved it (except for the internal rear brake cable, which was a pain to mount). 

IMO, Italian steel in the late eighties, early ninties was a bit of a golden age. Rossin Ghibli, Gios Compact, Merckx Extra Corsa (made by DeRosa?), Scapin, Cinelli, Colnago Master Light... I had friends who owned those bikes and I loved them all. Crazy fishnet painting, lavish chrome, lots of engraving and pantographing, even gold plating was popular. When I was 16, a guy I knew had a 1990 Scapin with full engraved C-Record (including Deltas) that he used to race in crash-tastic Cat 4 crits.

I left my bike in my parent's barn for a couple of years after college and it rusted out, I'm a complete idiot.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

DIMar said:


> Beautiful bike. I just purchased a Tommasini Sintesi. Probably the happiest Ive been from a present to myself. Adult comparison to buying Megaman 3.
> 
> I was told it was early 2000s but is there a way to definitely tell?


Here you go.

Ask for Barb.

Tommasini Bicycles - Manufacture of bicycle frames and forks - info

or

[email protected]


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> Decided to keep it. It is now properly outfitted:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117289174440516737292/Tommasini#


A showstopper.

About what I'd expect from you! 

Fun bicycles, no doubt.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

+1 on contacting Tommasini direct. I emailed images and the serial number to Barb and she got back to me with everything I wanted to know.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

you know, in this day and age it is really nice to see a small company with a fine product, pride and customer service!


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Hiro11 said:


> This brings me back. In high school, I had a 1990 Tommasini Comp in quattro colori (white base, four color mid sections of each main tube, everything else chrome) with full DA 7401. SSM Regal saddle, Modolo "Futura" stem and bars, Time pedals, many wheels. I saved every cent I made over an entire summer to buy it. I rode the **** out of that bike and loved it (except for the internal rear brake cable, which was a pain to mount).
> 
> I left my bike in my parent's barn for a couple of years after college and it rusted out, I'm a complete idiot.


I also have a '90 Comp quattro colori and love it!

View attachment 255789


View attachment 255790


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

johnnyletrois said:


> I also have a '90 Comp quattro colori and love it!


Holy crap! It's my old bike! I even bought it from Colorado Cyclist just like the ad you posted. I had the same saddle and post! Thank you so much for posting this! 

Imagine: hand made Italian steel with that paint/chrome job, complete with C-Record for less than $2K! I was able to afford one after mowing lawns for a summer. Even with inflation, it's clear that bike pricing these days is insane.


----------



## bullit_cn (Mar 14, 2006)

Love drooling on this bike, what size is it?


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Hiro11 said:


> Holy crap! It's my old bike! I even bought it from Colorado Cyclist just like the ad you posted. I had the same saddle and post! Thank you so much for posting this!
> 
> Imagine: hand made Italian steel with that paint/chrome job, complete with C-Record for less than $2K! I was able to afford one after mowing lawns for a summer. Even with inflation, it's clear that bike pricing these days is insane.


I'd been searching all over for the CC ad, and finally found it the other day. My dad bought this bike new and I knew he had all the documentation in a folder somewhere. 

I inherited it ten years ago and have put a lot of miles on since, with the original c-record (monoplanars are mounted, but I have the Deltas BNIB). I've got the frame stripped down now and want to put 11spd Campy on. Am thinking Athena as I want alloy, not carbon. Will need to get some new wheels as well. 

Of course I dropped a boat load of coin on my Wilier Cento1 last summer and now rebuilding the Tommasini has been put to the back burner. Am jonesing to get on it again tho, love the way it rides.


----------



## charlesincharge (May 16, 2012)

<-- digging the pain on that blue and white one!


----------



## Aaron W. Gonya (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Shark, are you back in the thawed-out north yet or are you still hiding in cactus country?


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hot dog, some really nice Tommasinis in here. Please allow me to contribute - a busy as paint job as well. Picked mine up more or less NOS, maybe 50 kms on it. Very few changes. Mine has the Columbus MultiShape tubeset.

*shucks, thought I had a thread on here with pics. Guess not. I'll have to post some up later.


----------



## Vintageparts_1978 (May 23, 2012)

Very nice colour paint


----------

